# C&D Canal timing - Chesapeake City to Lewes/Cape May and back



## 35Evans (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wanted to make sure I am right about this - here is what I am planning

Leave Chesapeake City for Lewes Monday June 18 at 7:41AM (2hours before Low tide)

Option 2: Leave Chesapeake City for Lewes Sunday June 17 at 6:44 AM (2hours before Low tide)

Leave Cape May Thursday June 21 8:13 AM (1hr before low tide)

Option 2: Leave Cape May Friday June 22 9:08 AM (1hr before low tide)

I have also heard leave Cape May 1.5 before low tide? FYI I am taking the Cape May canal.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/o...on=db&subdomain=0&model_type=currents_nowcast

Select "nowcast" under currents


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

At what speed are these recommended sailing times determined for? Some sailboats do 4 knots, others can do more than 6, by a considerable bit. Tidal current will be added or subtracted equally for boats of all speeds.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Timing for a favorable eastbound flood current in the C&D usually does not result in getting the best timing for riding the southbound ebb current in the Delaware Bay. Depending on your motoring speed you will arrive at Reedy Point just before or just after the beginning of the northbound flood current in the Delaware River.

Plan on waiting behind Reedy Island or at Delaware City for slack before ebb, then depending on your boat, motor and wind ride the ebb all the way directly to Lewes DE.

Plan around current not high and low tide.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

35Evans said:


> Just wanted to make sure I am right about this - here is what I am planning
> 
> Leave Chesapeake City for Lewes Monday June 18 at 7:41AM (2hours before Low tide)
> 
> ...


We've made this trip 50 + times
Forget the tides, concentrate on currents
What type of boat? Engine?
Do you have a CP? Navionics or Blue Charts?
Is your destination Cape May or Lewis?
Mast height?

Hard to match the current in the Canal and the River heading South as Udulla stated.
Northbound is possible .

I think you have miscalculated. 
I just checked my charts you are not leaving at the correct time southbound. Even if you left Reedy Island at 6:15 at your projected time you will run straight into the reversing current by 9 AM at Egg Point and fight it for quite a number of hours . Current runs at up to 3 knots. Adding a Day makes only a small difference.

Forget trying to match the Canal with the river. Also Chesapeake City is 11 miles from the river.

When we head southbound we leave Reedy 1.5 hours before the current switches. That means you need to leave there at 2:45 AM as the current switches at Reedy at 4:15 AM. You will ride with an assist after 4:15 for approx 6 hours. 42 miles from Reedy to the Cape May Canal. You would hit it at approx noon on the 17th.

Northbound same process except you ride the current up as you go so you get an assist for 8 hours. 
If you leave again 1.5 hours before the CURRENT switches you can ride it all the way through the canal.

Again go by current NOT tides. They are not the same


----------

